# Gateway Coasters Ride Edwardsville, Illinois March 24



## rollfaster (Feb 22, 2018)

This is our first official ride of the 2018 season. We rode this area at the end of the 2016 season and had a blast. Before the ride, we will ride over to the Glazy Squares Donut ship for breakfast, then hit the great MCT trail network. We will later be stopping at a new local bike shop to welcome them to the area. Join us for a great time!!
Le Tour Le Claire
Let’s meet up at the MCT trail parking lot:
607 Longfellow Rd.
Edwardsville, Illinois 62025
10:00am to whenever we stop.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 22, 2018)

@Wildcat @Dan Shabel @tjkajecj @The Professor


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 8, 2018)

Three weeks away!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 18, 2018)

Next Saturday, weather is looking great so far!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 21, 2018)

Update: we will be riding Sunday the 25th instead. Saturday is looking like a washout. @Dan Shabel @tjkajecj


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 25, 2018)

Did not join the group for this one, but they had a good time. A few of us were not in attendance.


----------

